# The Evolution of Frasier



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Cute photos  The rain jacket photos is hilarious! How are things going with his puppy obedience class? I'm sure he's the star of the class!!!


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

What a cutie. I really enjoyed the little puppy pics.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

He's so cute, great pictures.


----------



## MushyB (Oct 31, 2018)

He's so cute!! Love his expressive face. Almost makes me want to get a puppy....almost...but not quite


----------

